# Our first motorhome??? Advise/Help needed



## 107254 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all.

Can anyone give me some advice... we are looking to buy are first motorhome.. we have been looking now for about 3 months and have narrowed it down to poss SWIFT SUUDANCE 630L.. We have a budget of approx £25k.... would this be a good first motorhome? We defo know what layout we want ( front dinette and rear shaped lounge ).. Please could someone give us some advise on what to buy as its a mine field out there.... 8O Thanks everyone.... :lol:


----------



## 106770 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi there
Our first motorhome was a Swift 530LP. We thought it would be ideal. However we found it to be a bit flimsy and had problems with stuff breaking / falling to bits. The real problem was with spares! There is an enormous waiting time (10 weeks plus) for spare parts. We now have an Autocruise Starspirit with overcab bed and U shaped rear lounge. Their aftersales service is second to none. We would recommend Looking for the layout you want in either an Autocruise or Autotrail. However for the layout you favour and the budget you have, you would be looking for something secondhand (nothing wrong with that!!) Hope this has been a little help to you
Regards
Finby


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Mummy

I think that is a good choice, but as said before on this site, see if you can
hire one to try it out first.
We had a swift royal 590 and it was fantasic and had no problems with it.
I don't believe 10 weeks for spares!! Swift Group are members of this site so rest assured, they will look after you if you do buy a Swift.

Good Luck in getting your "new baby"
Chris


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Mummy (that feels weird!)

We are on our first motorhome. It's a Swift 630G, 2003. We opted for the fixed rear bed as we intend to be on the continent more than here. The equipment is good, full oven with 4 rings, the layout is practical and we like the garage and the left hand side opening. we are short of lounging space. As it's based on the Fiat Ducato, I am assured it's fairly reliable and we have had little problem with the habitation area. However, also on this forum you will find the horror stories endured by Swift owners, especially Russell(Rapide561). But Swift seem to have engaged with the members here and are trying to satisfy all complaints on here.

IH


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi
we have an ace firenze which is the same van and we really enjoy it just remember that furnishings in motohomes are generaly built lighter and you should be ok


----------



## 107254 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advise.... There is so much to consider when buying your motorhome... we would consider an Autotrail as they do look a better build quol.. Would defo be looking at a second hand.. Any advised is greatly appreciated and comments taken on board ( good or bad )... so keep in all coming


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift parts*



Mummy said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise.... There is so much to consider when buying your motorhome... we would consider an Autotrail as they do look a better build quol.. Would defo be looking at a second hand.. Any advised is greatly appreciated and comments taken on board ( good or bad )... so keep in all coming


Hello,our parts supply is within two weeks for current production to 8 wks if it is something like a large GRP panel on a 6 year old van! That also depends if the Repairer remembers to order it!That said we have been less than perfect in the past.Autotrails are good Motorhomes though! If you go for a Swift you can be assured of my attention.Regards Peter.


----------

